# Hy_tran hydaulic fluid review



## sammy the RED (Sep 15, 2003)

I belive that one of the best hydraulic fluid is IH-Hytran.


----------



## Gary_N_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

*Hy tran*

I believe your right Sammy…at least no one has disagreed yet !


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Some info on Hy Tran i added to another forum 


Hy-Tran Oil.

This was developed in the mid 1960’s by IH engineering @ Hinsdale, Illinois to meet the future(Then) needs of IH tractor transmissions and hydraulic systems, particularly the “Hydrostatic Drive” they were developing.


The oil consists of a base specification stock oil which was supplied by any of the approved blenders around the world, to which was added an additive package designed by IH and supplied only by ”Viscosity Oils”.(A division of Tenneco, owners of Case, at the time!!).


The colour of the blended oil will vary with where in the world it is supplied from, for instance in U/K the blender was Daltons of Belper (now FUCHS lubricants) and the oil had a reddish hue, In France I believe the blender was Elf and the oil had a smoky blue tinge. Oil colour is determined by the colour of the blenders stock oil.
To help the oil carry out its EP function most oils use Zinc-dialkyl-dithio-phosphate (ZDDP) as the additive, whereas the EP additive used in Hy-Tran is a more expensive “Phosphate Ester” based mineral. 


One of the main functions of Hy-Tran and its derivatives is its capability to hold water in suspension so that it does not cause damage to sensitive valves (from memory the figure is 6% by volume).
Over a period of operating hours in hot and cold climates and periods when equipment is not operated, condensation can form in reservoirs and transmission cases and this will form water droplets that can collect in the bottom of transmission cases and inside precision valves. Assume then that we now have some water in our transmission and the oil we are using has ZDDP as the EP additive. At the boundary between the water droplets and the oil a chemical reaction occurs which forms highly corrosive acid products that are circulated through the systems at next use. If these products get into a control vale and stay there for a while, corrosion then valve malfunction can occur. Phosphate Ester additive does not have this problem, and due to the oils capability to hold 6% by volume of water in suspension it stops water causing corrosion in the valves.


From the Mid 80,s Case IH engineers came up with Hy-Tran -Plus, this is essentially Hy-Tran with an increased dose of “Anti Squawk (AS) additive to further reduce brake noise but also reduce Clutch pack lock up noise in power shift transmissions 
AS additive is basically a friction modifier and if too much was added the clutch packs when locked up would still slip and / or the brakes would fail to stop the tractor !!!


For cold climates it was found that Hy-Tran was still too viscous (Thick) causing sluggish operation of hydraulic systems so a special Arctic Hy-Tran was made available, same additive package but using a thinner basic stock oil for the blend.


So you pays your money and makes your choice!!!!!!. 


cyrush


----------

